#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Velocidade de Internet, Queda frequentes x Operadoras de Telefonia

## TreiscBr

Tenho internet residencial desde 2006.

Até 2015 uma de 1MB foi muito boa, até o Xbox 360 não caia durante os jogos.

À partir de 2016 começou a pipocar, creio, que por todo o país.

A Anatel perdeu o controle, devido ao dilúvio de reclamações, são tantas e tantas, que não conseguem mais atender.

Creio, que o sistema tá saturado, as operadores perderam o controle, o povo cresceu muito, novos clientes, vieram em multidões.

Assim, em todos as cidades, se vê no site "Reclame Aqui", que não conseguem nem respostas.

É muita gente. O Brasil está hiper populado.

As operadores por mais que vierem a investir em tecnologia de ponta, nunca mais conseguirão atender à todos os públicos.

Estamos num furacão sem olho, virou bagunça, a falta de respeito, a falta de ética, a falta de honestidade, hã nisto o povo hoje tão mostrando suas facetas de que é mais fácil lesar o próximo do que ajudar ele em alguma coisa.

O povo tão num mar revolto, a nau Brasil tá sem rumo.

O Brasil parou desde novembro de 2014.

Com raras exceções se encontra alguém ainda normal, a maioria viraram zumbis.

Como medir velocidade de internet, virou piada, nenhum site é honesto, todos que se usa na hora mede na saída do servidor e não na casa do infeliz, ai se pega o Xbox que mede corretamente, os técnicos de telefonia ficam sem respostas.

Existe hoje algum canal que seja confiável!!!!

Inventaram o rastrer, que é um chaveiro que localiza veiculos roubados, as seguradoras estão fechando de veiculos.

Devem inventar um aparelho que substitua as operadoras de telefonia, por que a coisa pegou tão mal, que já existem expert trabalhando nisto, logo teremos como ter internet de graça e banda larga decente, ai meus caros torres telecom serão derrubadas.

Se assim continuar na barbúdia total.

Se paga planos para não ter, temos que vencer esta maré de azares.

Como movimentar os brasileiros para termos uma internet decente e sem flutuações diárias?

----------


## Pirigoso

desculpa existe operadoras e oportunistas neste mercado, se eu te atende-se em sua cidade certamente vc nao postaria isso aqui

----------


## Nilton Nakao

A Internet é exatamente como é ao começarmos a ter uma família, ou construir uma casa:
1- vamos casar? tá ; fogão, geladeira, TV, cama etc. Vai comprando depois de casados, não cabe mais, uma casa maior, vêm filhos casa maior ainda agora com quintal ou play ground.
2- construir uma casa: não 6,5 kw instalados é o suficiente, vem um dois, três ar condicionados, micoondas, freezer etc; no fim carga com mais de 10 kw, a luz vêm lá em cima. Esse critério é adotado pela concessionária de energia e pode variar conforme a região.

Agora vamos lá, que no caso a internet.
1- Conheço a internet quando era discada e empresas tinham que manter uma linha exclusiva, alé de um terminal para fax e telex; velocidade quando era bom, era de 16 k, posteriormente 48 ou 64 k.
2- Surgiu a banda larga, que começõu com 128 k mas o boom começou mesmo com 512k e 1M.
Isso foi pensando em apenas 1 dispositivo, vieram os switchs e roteadores sem fio( wi-fi) aí já usa no mínimo um PC, dois celulares. Cada dispositivo requer como garantia 1M; então a internet está deficitária. 
2- Surgiram provedores wireless; uma excelente solução para pequenas cidades, ou bairros distantes do centro até mesmo bairros mais pobres com velocidades que chegam a 5M ou até mesmo 10M, até mesmo link dedicados.
São nichos de mercado, que possuem 100, 300 clientes e raramente chegam a 1000 e quando chegam perdem o controle, cliente troca por um com 100 clientes. Aqui tem 5 pequenos provedores, além de telefonia fixa ( 600k), mais operadoras de celular das quais uma delas já oferece 4G e outras duas estão montando a estrutura para 4G.
Não tenho notícia que os pequenos provedores tenha perdido carteira de clientes, exceção da Velox( lentox, kkk) que está perdendo assinantes de telefonia fixa comutada.
2- Não sou puxa-saco de empresas, mas acredito que esperamos muito além delas; e quem usa skype pode esquecer, experiência própria para a ex. Note e celular, Skype em ambos, android rodando no celular, whatsapp, aplicativos de voz( acessibilidade); como conheço o pessoal, pedi para que aumentasse para 2M, foi dado 3M.
Na mina casa, com este provedor atendia razoavelmente 8 dispositivos, exceto em horários de pico, separei, filhos fora até ia mudar de plano, descartei de vez vou continuar com 3M. Como esse provedor tem a maior estabilidade, mais vale ela do que com 5M ou 10M.
3- Celulares top, com telas de altíssima resolução, TVs idem, jogos cada vez com maior realidade virtual e tudo on-line; pode ter certeza será necessário 2M ou 5 M no mínimo para cada dispositivo.
4- Não é comprando roteador de 100, 150 até 720 megas que vai te solucionar, um roteador de 54 M( bem velho B+G) suporta isso entre os dispositivos conectados a ele( cliente A para cliente V), tendo mais vai diminuir para cada um; mas o que dá acesso a web está limitado em 1M, excelente negócio não? 

Minha internet fixa é 3M de downlink, mais 512K de uplink; mas em meu celular pela Claro cheguei a conseguir 6M em down e 1,5 em up sem suporte a 4G ( MotoG 1ª geração); uns me informaram que conseguira 26M em testes de conexão no Iphone.
Teste de conexão, uso vários e tenho certeza que nenhuma delas é ao que você está usando nesse dado momento. Melhor teste para leigos é you tube. ponha para tocar video clip diferentes ao mesmo tempo em todos os dispositivos, lembrando que é 1M para cada dispositivo mas no you tube mesmo com 1M por ter resolução de vídeo menor suporta 2 dispositivos se tiver estabilidade.

----------


## JulianoVB

Faço das palavras do colega @*Pirigoso* as minhas!




> desculpa existe operadoras e oportunistas neste mercado, se eu te atende-se em sua cidade certamente vc nao postaria isso aqui


Aqui vendo 5 e 10 Megas, abro meu servidor com 600 clientes, organizo as queues por maior consumo e sempre tem uns 30 a 40 clientes que consomem pelo restante da rede, e as vezes utilizo o torch do mikrotik pra ver o destino de tanto consumo, e normalmente é NETFLIX, YOUTUBE e FACEBOOK.

Ontem em pleno domingo um cliente que já transitou 880 GIGAS neste mês veio me perturbar dizendo que a net estava ruim que esteva caindo!
Expliquei por telefone que o problema era consumo excessivo, abri a banda da queue dele pra 20 megas no mk, ele ficou quase que o tempo todo utilizando 12 a 14 megas, (creio que era a banda restante que passava no painel, pois se tivesse mais banda ele iria utilizar) usei o torch pra ver o destino das conexões, o cidadão estava conectado a PSN, FACEBOOK, YOUTUBE, NETFLIX, alem de outros sites.
O que me chamou a atenção foi o numero de conexões ao NETFLIX, normalmente os clientes tem no máximo 3 conexões para ip NETFLIX, e no torch tinham 11.
Expliquei ao cliente por telefone e o mesmo aina continuou me perturbando, então fui a casa dele. 
no momento que cheguei acessei o roteador e tinham somente 16 aparelhos conectados, e o cliente acha que porque ele contratou 4 telas do NETFLIX ele tem que usar as 4 ao mesmo tempo... tinham 3 telefones no netflix e uma TV alem de outras pessoas utilizando youtube e facebook...

Ai eu pergunto @*TreiscBr* se o problema é meu provedor ou se é dos usuários que utilizam a rede como se a internet fosse acabar no dia seguinte?

Minha esposa ficou 6 meses na ITÁLIA e posso afirmar que qualidade da internet das grandes Operadoras de lá ao menos na cidade onde ela estava é muito inferior a internet de provedores a radio aqui do Brasil.

E ao contrario daqui por exemplo a vodafone, tem franquia de dados!
Em um plano de 7 Megas por €24,00 a franquia é de 300 giga Mês, e ao estourar a franquia a internet passa a funcionar somente com 512Kbps, para o mesmo plano sem franquia o valor é de € 200,00. 

Há muitos que vão falar que são contra, mas não vejo a hora das operadoras implantarem franquias de dados pois as pessoas acham que a internet é uma fonte inesgotável, o que nós que estamos trabalhando neste setor sabemos que não é! 

Tem clientes que formatam o hd do playstation o tempo todo, e depois baixam os mesmos jogos novamente, jogos de 60 giga na maioria das vezes, e enquanto estão baixando ficam ligando perturbar o provedor!

O Brasileiro só entende quando dói no bolso, quando ele tiver que pagar pelo consumo como água e energia talvez passe a entender que a Internet é uma fonte limitada e passe a utilizar de forma consciente!

Há 14 meses atras tínhamos um link de 125 Megas e estávamos com 500 clientes, hoje estamos com 600 clientes e estamos com 450 Megas e sempre acabo vendo os gráficos chegarem nos 440 Megas no horário de pico!

com base no aumento do consumo por aqui eu pergunto!

Será que as redes vão suportar um crescimento de demanda tão rápido e tão alto?
ou o correto seria criarmos uma franquia assim como acontece na Italia!

----------


## JulianoVB

olhem esta matéria:

https://oglobo.globo.com/economia/ne...anada-19143095

trecho retirado do link acima:

"Segundo dados compilados pelo GLOBO, nos Estados Unidos a Comcast cobra US$ 39,99 por um pacote com franquia de 300 GB por mês e velocidade de até 25 Mbps para quem mora em Atlanta. Se ultrapassar essa franquia, paga US$ 10 por cada pacote de 5GB. No caso de franquia ilimitada, é preciso pagar adicional entre US$ 30 e US$ 35 por mês.


No Canadá, a Bell oferece pacote com velocidade de 100 Mbps por mês e franquia de 750 GB por 99,95 dólares canadenses. Com dados ilimitados, o valor salta para 149,95 dólares canadenses. É essa diferença de preços que gera preocupação no Brasil. Segundo uma fonte próxima ao governo, as teles já conversam com a Anatel sobre a criação de novos planos com franquias e se comprometem a manter planos ilimitados."

Resumindo...
Se o clientes tiverem controle por franquia da para implementar velocidades maiores, e melhor qualidade!

sem contar que a remuneração por lá é bem maior que a nossa e o custo do link é menor!

há mais de um ano atras fiz uma cotação com a HURRICANE, um link de 10Gigas entregue dentro de São Paulo sairia por U$ 10.000,00 (Dez mil dólares), imagine dentro dos EUA o quanto mais barato deve ser.

Conversão do comum amigo, ele me disse que cada mega dedicado lá sai por U$ 0,26 (vinte e seis centavos de dolar), informação que não tenho como comprovar, porem não acredito que esteja mentindo com base nos valores entregues aqui em são paulo!

conversão dos valores praticados para clientes finais na reportagem! 

U$ 39,99 = Aproximadamente R$ 140,00 por uma franquia de 300GB

U$ 99,95 = Aproximadamente R$ 350,00 por uma franquia de 750GB

ou


U$ 149,95 = Aproximadamente R$ 525,00 por um plano Ilimitado de 100Megas!

----------


## delegato

O Brasil anda do geito que anda por causa da propria populacao que se acha esperta de mais e com isso atrapalha o desencolvimento do pais, "o famoso geitinho brasileiro". O cara tem 2mega esta lento, voce libera 4mbs ele passa a senha pra o visinho..., entao nao ha infraestrutura que suporte isso, por isso sou a favor da franquia, consumiu, paga pelo consumo como agua e luz.
Aqui em uma localidade tenho 500 clientes, mais por tras desse se utilizam mais de 2000 pessoas, e ae ? se minha carteira fosse de pelo menos 800 clientes, teria mais condicoes de investir.

----------


## JonasMT

Aqui já uso franquia a 3 anos.
Tenho planos com e sem exatamente como na matéria acima.
Foi única maneira de ter um fôlego no meu backbone e claro conseguir entregar mais banda e a velocidade nao ficar so no anúncio!

----------


## TsouzaR

Daqui a pouco vem o pessoal que não aceita comparação com água e energia falar que franquias de Internet são dupla limitação, porque a velocidade já limita o consumo.

Ué, a bitola do cano por onde chega a água também limita meu consumo máximo mensal, exatamente igual ao limite de banda, e ainda sou cobrado pelo consumo. Cadê o pessoal reclamando disso, se é que está errado?

Não tem que haver proibição nenhuma de franquias. Quem apoia proibir acha que nos EUA e outros países as empresas chegaram ao patamar atual de franquias altas (ou ilimitadas) e satisfatórias de um dia para o outro? Foi convivendo e se adaptando ao mercado que elas buscaram a satisfação dos consumidores, e para isso é preciso liberdade.

----------


## DjeiBoy

Sem franquia vamos caminhar para um colapso, e isso pode afetar que realmente precisa como escolas, hospitais e segurança, o povo no geral não sabe lidar com a palavra limite, eu acho que tudo deveria ser limitado, água, luz, telefone, Internet e etc.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

JulianoVB, curiosamente fiz testes e são raros os roteadores que suportam 16 clientes conectados; para descobrir basta tentar programar MAC preso ao IP, a maioria é de 8 a 11 usuários mas tinha um modelo que suportava 32 usuários. Meu filho morou na Hungria poor quase um ano, ele pagava o equivalente a 90 Reais e 30 M, não sei dizer se tinha franquia. 
São raros os países potenciais que não limitam a franquia para internet fixa, acho que quem deveria limitar são os canais de streaming fato que acredito que a Claro vídeo aplique pelo menos no meu caso umas 6 a 10 horas de conteúdo on-line num mês; em meu extrato são cobrados R$ 10,00 cada no claro vídeo e claro música, lhe informa também o consumo de internet, ligaçoes efetuadas e os valores excedentes se for o caso. Netflix, Spotfy, Disney etc limitando a quantidade de dados seria muito mais interessante e usar duas modalidades; para aquele IP, ou como móvel um dia num IP em outro num outro IP( hotéis, pousadas etc).

----------


## JulianoVB

Nilton Nakao, não vejo estes dados pelo roteador, mesmo utilizando roteadores tp-link temos por habito colocá-lo em bridge na rede, desabilitamos o seu dhcp e deixamos o cabo que ven do CPE, diretamente nas portas amarelas do mesmo, e inserimos um plugr rj45 na porta wan para que não haja possibilidade do cliente conectar o cabo na porta errada, com isto consigo ver todos os dispositivos dos clientes na tabela ARP, e no dhcp do Ubiquiti/mikrotik, faz o teste ai e depois me conta! 


Pois pra você ter uma ideia ha alguns meses atras tive problemas em uma industria de doces, e ai checar DHCP do Nanobridge deles tinha nada mais nada menos que 45 dispositivos conectados a rede, inclusive depois disto o cliente colocou um cisco atras da nanobridge e fizeram uma vpn com a matriz em SÃO PAULO, e agora filtram por lá tudo o que é feito na empresa aqui... Outro detalhe a renovação do dhcp do ubiquiti estava em 10 minutos, o que significa que estes 45 na maioria telefones android estiveram conectados nos últimos 10 minutos!

Tenho um cliente com plano de 10 megas, fica em um super mercado, estava tendo problemas o tempo todo, um unico dispositivo consumia toda a abanda e não tinha como saber qual era, pra resolver o problema coloquei um mikrotik internamente e pude ver que era um iphone, e um galaxy 6, o tempo todo os dois no netflix, fixei os ips de todos os pcs de trabalho no dhcp do mikrotik e depois criei um controle de banda para cada ip do pool que não fossem estes ips prefixados com 1100Kbps, Resolveu o problema!

Ontem eu um cliente que estava tendo problemas de usar a internet no celular fiz algo parecido, coloquei o tp-link dele pra rotear (fora do padrão que configuramos) liguei a TV 4K do cidadão e fixei o ip da mesma no dhcp do tp-link, a ativei o controle de banda com 2500Kbps para a TV, quando ele usava netflix na tv parava todo o resto de sua residencia, o netflix consumia toda a banda me gerando dores de cabeça, agora isso não acontece mais!

O jeito é ir criando controles internos direto no cliente para diminuir as dores de cabeça!

----------


## wesleysc

Sem contar as frequentes atualizações do Windows que usa muita banda. Cada atualiazação vai 1 Gb tranquilo.

----------


## JulianoVB

> Sem contar as frequentes atualizações do Windows que usa muita banda. Cada atualiazação vai 1 Gb tranquilo.


Aqui eu fiz alguns bloqueios aos servidores microsoft, porem passei a ter problemas com skype!

Fiz uma manutenção em um provedor ha alguns dias, e lá ele usa thunder cache! Ao verificar o transito do thunder pude ver que 50% do transito do cache é windows update!

Porem o que me preocupa mesmo são as atualizações do ANDROID, tiro por base meu telefone, ao menos 3 ou 4 aplicativos são atualizados diariamente, e mesmo sendo menores as atualizações o numero de Smartphones é muito maior que computadores, o que ao meu ver pode gerar até mais transito que o windows update!

----------


## Nilton Nakao

JulianoVB; Os provedores daqui deixam os roteadores em bridge; à exceção comigo por que sabem que eu sei entrar no firmiware e sou um dos poucos que reclamam por conta disso. O meu roteadores é em modo privilegiado, mas não mantenho o IP preso ao MAC, seleciono o IP no dispositivo. 
A versão mais nova do win10 permite que cada SSID tenha um IP diferente, o mesmo com os dispositivos móveis android ou ios; descobri ontem... Particularmente prefiro selecionar o IP no próprio dispositivo por que assim não preciso ficar entrando no firmiware do roteador.
No caso da minha ex, por ser deficiente visual, fica ativo o skype, whatsapp, facebook, aplicativos de voz no PC e celular além de audiolivro on line, netflix, spotfy, e-mails etc; faço resenha que no caso dela até o roteador cansa, meus filhos inclusive. Hoje ela tem uma internet só para ela, mas por que a outra quando dá problemas demoram dias a resolverem; eu mesma saí dela por que na hora de gerar a NFS-E não tinha internet afff.

Problema no cliente é complicado, comigo já teve um "idiota" que me falou que o problema da minha internet é por que tem muitos fios e cabos; respondi a ele que até concordo, mas então que resolva no seu servidor por que lá tem mais fios e começa de lá.
Uma simples tomada, conector RJ45, cabo de rede, canal do roteador, local de fixação do roteador este gosto de deixar com 1,50 de altura e fixado na parede e num canto morto. Cobre tranquilamente uma casa térrea com 250 m² de área construída, chegando a -90 dBm lógico que pontos cegos existem; no meu caso chega a -85 dBm no pior cenário e por estar no andar de cima alcança até 100 metros de frente a casa.

----------

